# Ambulatory Stall Toilet seat height



## ADAguy (Oct 9, 2017)

True or false: Ambulatory stalls do not require accessible height toilets?


----------



## JPohling (Oct 9, 2017)

False,  they require accessible height toilets.  17"-19" AFF


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 9, 2017)

Doesn't that only apply to wheelchair accessible toilets?

I believe that 17'19" is still preferable as a best practice but CBC doesn't appear to directly address it for ambulatory stalls.


----------



## steveray (Oct 9, 2017)

604.4 does not seem to differentiate between wheelchair and ambulatory...

604.4 Height. The height of water closet seats shall be
17 inches (430 mm) minimum and 19 inches (485 mm)
maximum above the floor, measured to the top of the
seat. Seats shall not be sprung to return to a lifted position.
EXCEPTION: A water closet in a toilet room for a single
occupant, accessed only through a private office
and not for common use or public use, shall not be
required to comply with Section 604.4.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 9, 2017)

I agree with JPohling. Don't about the CBC*, 

2010 Standards: Titles II and III* - pg 161
*604 Water Closets and Toilet Compartments
604.1 General.* Water closets and toilet compartments shall comply with 604.2 through 604.8.
*EXCEPTION*: Water closets and toilet compartments for children's use shall be permitted to comply with 604.9.604.2

*604.4 Seats*. The seat height of a water closet above the finish floor shall be 17 inches minimum and 19 inches maximum measured to the top of the seat. Seats shall not be sprung to return to a lifted position.
*EXCEPTIONS:* 1. A water closet in a toilet room for a single occupant accessed only through a private office and not for common use or public use shall not be required to comply with 604.4.2. In residential dwelling units, the height of water closets shall be permitted to be 15 inches minimum and 19 inches maximum above the finish floor measured to the top of the seat.

*ICC/ANSI A117.1 2009
604 Water Closets and Toilet Compartments
604.1 General. *Accessible water closets and toilet compartments shall comply with Section 604. Compartments
containing more than one plumbing fixture shall comply with Section 603. Wheelchair accessible compartments
shall comply with Section 604.9. Ambulatory accessible compartments shall comply with Section 604.10.

*604.4 Height.* The height of water closet seats shall be 17 inches minimum and 19 inches maximum above the floor, measured to the top of the seat. Seats shall not be sprung to return to a lifted position.
*EXCEPTION*: A water closet in a toilet room for a single occupant, accessed only through a private office
and not for common use or public use, shall not be required to comply with Section 604.4.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 10, 2017)

Francis, I do want to agree with you but does 604.10


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 10, 2017)

Left off end of question: does 604.10 specificaly address seat height for ambulatory?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 10, 2017)

ADAguy said:


> Left off end of question: does 604.10 specificaly address seat height for ambulatory?


In the way it applies to 604.9 for Wheelchair Accessible Compartments.

There are no specific criteria in sections 604.9 and 604.10 that overrule the seat height. Similarly as specified for children the seat height applies to both the compartment and water closets as applicable.

*104.1 General.* Where specific criteria of this standard differ from the general criteria of this standard, the specific criteria shall apply. (Similar to IBC 102.1)

*104.5 Referenced Sections.* Unless specifically stated otherwise, a reference to another section or subsection within this standard includes all subsections of the referenced section or subsection.


----------



## steveray (Oct 10, 2017)

"accessible" covers ambulatory as well as bling and deaf and wheelchair, etc... IMO, so 604.4 is for both


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 10, 2017)

Sometimes you have to be a UN interpreter to clarify what they :intend: to say.
Many AHJ's still don't understand the ADA or may misdirect you.


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 23, 2017)

* Water Closets and Toilet Compartments - an ambulatory Compartment is still a toilet compartment.*


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 23, 2017)

Yes but, accessible only to those with different needs than a wheelchair.
Isn't the 17 - 19" only intended for WC users (though it is a more convenient height for many of us)?


----------



## mark handler (Oct 23, 2017)

ADAguy said:


> Yes but, accessible only to those with different needs than a wheelchair.
> Isn't the 17 - 19" only intended for WC users (though it is a more convenient height for many of us)?


No it is also for those that have difficulties rising from "low-boys"


----------

